# Help Me Get Over My Irrational Fear of ENTPs!!



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

Run. They are unknowable enigmas.

Tryna get close to an ENTP like


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

what's there to be afraid of? we're only out to destroy archaic decaying governmental, corporate, religious, educational institutions, and the entire societal structure you've come to know, unless you actually hold any of those silly things dear to you, we're the good guys


----------



## Butcheeks (May 14, 2015)

Judgment_Knight said:


> Their confidence in their ideas and the general public accepting those claims make me feel like ENTP's know everything about people. It's like having a lightbulb shine in your face all the time. It's really overwhelming!
> 
> They way they jump from idea to idea also forces your mind to stretch and that makes me feel really stupid in comparison.
> 
> Also, I feel like ENTP's joke around a lot to see other peoples' reactions and freak a lot of people out as a result. I hope that won't happen in this thread but it probably will since I just set that limitation. Either way, my addressing it acts more like a defense mechanism.


I have never in my life been intimidating. I tried to mad-dog someone once, and they waved at me. Even when I'm punked out with bullets and belts and boots. But I like solving problems so if you've ever got one I'd be more than happy to solve it for you.


----------



## Oreki (May 12, 2015)

@Butcheeks 

Now all I can think of is Vanilla Ice. 

_If there is a problem, yo, I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it_

Was this your plan???


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Judgment_Knight said:


> Their confidence in their ideas and the general public accepting those claims make me feel like ENTP's know everything about people. It's like having a lightbulb shine in your face all the time. It's really overwhelming!
> 
> They way they jump from idea to idea also forces your mind to stretch and that makes me feel really stupid in comparison.
> 
> Also, I feel like ENTP's joke around a lot to see other peoples' reactions and freak a lot of people out as a result. I hope that won't happen in this thread but it probably will since I just set that limitation. Either way, my addressing it acts more like a defense mechanism.


ENTPs will generally destabilize you by questioning your premises, that said, there are those who flood you with low grade questions, and those who only come up with THE question. In most cases you'll deal with the first type and shouldn't be intimidated.. Those ones are smoke and mirrors, only confident in their ability to destroy your confidence. Their wall of questions reflects their own intellectual insecurities. Be rather afraid of the smarter ENTP who carefully comes up with the most pertinent questions. But you will probably mistype this one and realize it when it's too late to avoid THE question.. Since you can't anticipate that terrrrrrible event, anxiety is useless. You're blowing things out of proportions, aren't you.


----------



## Butcheeks (May 14, 2015)

Oreki said:


> @Butcheeks
> 
> Now all I can think of is Vanilla Ice.
> 
> ...


shhhh you weren't supposed to tell anyone


----------



## Oreki (May 12, 2015)

@Butcheeks 

You dastardly mastermind! Mission accomplished!


----------



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

IDontThinkSo said:


> ENTPs will generally destabilize you by questioning your premises, that said, there are those who flood you with low grade questions, and those who only come up with THE question. In most cases you'll deal with the first type and shouldn't be intimidated.. Those ones are smoke and mirrors, only confident in their ability to destroy your confidence. Their wall of questions reflects their own intellectual insecurities. Be rather afraid of the smarter ENTP who carefully comes up with the most pertinent questions. But you will probably mistype this one and realize it when it's too late to avoid THE question.. Since you can't anticipate that terrrrrrible event, anxiety is useless. You're blowing things out of proportions, aren't you.


Lol, I must scare a lot of people then cause I don't talk very much but when I talk, it's always a question that makes people think their minds out!


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Oreki said:


> This is exactly how I see ENTPs. They just want to mess around with everything to see what happens. ENTJs are the ones that intimidate me to be completely honest.


I feel the opposite. The "mess around and see what happens" attitude is what scares me. I think it's a P/J function difference. I have it with pretty much anyone with an extroverted P function - I'm constantly waiting for a disaster to happen. Although it's not nearly as bad with the INTP's I've known. I feel like they have better damage control and are more willing to take responsibility for their collateral. LOL


----------



## Oreki (May 12, 2015)

@ninjahitsawall 

Do you think the fear is stemming from a need to be in control? Just trying to understand your position a bit better.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Oreki said:


> @_ninjahitsawall_
> 
> Do you think the fear is stemming from a need to be in control? Just trying to understand your position a bit better.


Something like that, yeah. If it doesn't involve me I don't care. If I'm a part of it or feel that the "see what happens" attitude is directed more towards me (like seeing how I will react to something, or nitpicking my behaviors/words) it kinda bothers me because I feel like I'm being experimented on.  (I also generally hate my actions and words being overanalyzed, but ENTP's seem to enjoy it and not understand that.. lol). When it involves me normally the problem I have is thinking ahead and seeing why something isn't a good idea, but an ENTP won't have that and must do it anyway. Then it's like "wow, yeah, that was a bad idea!" but they seem happy to have had that epiphany. And to me it's like "why am I even here? This is an energy drain" 

ENTJ's are intimidating in a different way... in general I find them less intimidating.


----------



## Oreki (May 12, 2015)

@ninjahitsawall

That makes sense, thanks for clarifying! In general it seems like xntps are more likely to go with the flow while xntjs are more likely to want to control things in their environments so the fear makes sense from either perspective.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Oreki said:


> @_ninjahitsawall_
> 
> That makes sense, thanks for clarifying! In general it seems like xntps are more likely to go with the flow while xntjs are more likely to want to control things in their environments so the fear makes sense from either perspective.


Ha, well I'm glad it made sense to someone.  I also fear _being_ controlled, though. That's probably part of it. I don't know if it's a maturity thing but one ENTJ who I got along fine with generally, the most intimidating thing was if we were in a social situation she would often point out all my unusual/inappropriate (according to her) behaviors and it was like she was trying to mold me. ENTP's seem to have an idea in their minds of who someone is and are trying to mold them to that - it's more mental, as opposed to actions, so it scares the crap out of me. LOL


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Buuuuuuu!


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Something like that, yeah. If it doesn't involve me I don't care. If I'm a part of it or feel that the "see what happens" attitude is directed more towards me (like seeing how I will react to something, or nitpicking my behaviors/words) it kinda bothers me because I feel like I'm being experimented on.  (I also generally hate my actions and words being overanalyzed, but ENTP's seem to enjoy it and not understand that.. lol). When it involves me normally the problem I have is thinking ahead and seeing why something isn't a good idea, but an ENTP won't have that and must do it anyway. Then it's like "wow, yeah, that was a bad idea!" but they seem happy to have had that epiphany. And to me it's like "why am I even here? This is an energy drain"
> 
> ENTJ's are intimidating in a different way... in general I find them less intimidating.


'What is the worst that could happen?'

-ENTP's everywhere.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> Buuuuuuu!


Who you gonna call?

Those bastards!


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Lol being intimidated by the jokester philosopher? 

If anything, one would think the type to garner fear would be the ENTJ. Powerful, competent, successful, universally admired by all the ladies :wink:


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Cesspool said:


> Lol being intimidated by the jokester philosopher?
> 
> If anything, one would think the type to garner fear would be the ENTJ. Powerful, competent, successful, universally admired by all the ladies :wink:


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

psychedelicmango said:


>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVfTUwk4AJI#start=0:00;end=3:44;cycles=-1;autoreplay=true


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Judgment_Knight said:


> Help Me Get Over My Irrational Fear of ENTPs!!


wat.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

My fear of ENTPs isn't irrational. They really do make me cry. :frustrating:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Rawwwr I'm going to eat you! :angry:


----------



## Laiskiainen (May 27, 2015)

RantnRave said:


> Taking over the world would be so amazing! But then we'd get bored and give it back.


If all NT's would join up to take over the world instead of taking over the internet, it could actually work. When the goal would be reached however, most NT's would end up arguing who gets their way in this or that, and that's where the efficient world domination would end eventually.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

1st  

Never play a strategy game vs an ENTP


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

2nd : 

Don't ask them to develop their visions


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

3rd :

Don't ask them to play scary games


----------



## HrMx13 (May 22, 2015)

devoid said:


> Rawwwr I'm going to eat you! :angry:


Sounds good


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

WikiRevolution said:


> 1st
> 
> Never play a strategy game vs an ENTP





WikiRevolution said:


> 2nd :
> 
> Don't ask them to develop their visions





WikiRevolution said:


> 3rd :
> 
> Don't ask them to play scary games


I don't do those things as I am afraid of being eaten.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Snowy Leopard said:


> I don't do those things as I am afraid of being eaten.


That's a pity :/ Being chewed by an ENTP must be a lot of fun


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

WikiRevolution said:


> That's a pity :/ Being chewed by an ENTP must be a lot of fun


:th_woot:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Their ability to think on their feet at all times.. That's exciting, at least in my book .. Oh wait.. I don't have the book. Yet, still.. cool people.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> "What is the worst that can happen?" "I left the stuff to burn in the oven because I went to look something up on the internet about the recipe, and forgot about the thing actually baking, thus the entire house sets on fire and burns to the ground, leaving me homeless. Therefore leaving the oven unattended without timing yourself is a bad idea." That's more how I think if I begin with that question. lol.


That reminds me of that time when I forgot about a pot of water heating, and after the water evaporated the pot started melting. I ran to the kitchen after a while because it smelled so bad, to find a mass of black goo on the stove. :laughing:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> I decided to boil some eggs one day. It was the same day I had discovered that eggs can explode.





psychedelicmango said:


> That reminds me of that time when I forgot about a pot of water heating, and after the water evaporated the pot started melting. I ran to the kitchen after a while because it smelled so bad, to find a mass of black goo on the stove. :laughing:


I think I've made my point in this thread.. LOL


----------



## Themorning (Jan 8, 2014)

I Hate Therapists said:


> Why? ENTPs are fuckin dorks.


Can you blame us? Dorks are just so fun to fuck.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, my dad and bro-in-law are both ENTP's. They can be cool, but they can also be scary at times... they like to play devil's advocate and argue for the sake of it, whether they really believe it or not. Sometimes they like to bully through words, "logic" (often tinged by bias), or charismatic force. I love them, but they can be annoying, and they know it. Often they are on accident, sometimes they are on purpose. And as some here have said, schedules can be hard for them. Sometimes really hard. 

Anyway, they can seem really scary at times, but in actuality they usually are either funny, laid back people or people who want to be funny and are a bit frazzled. They will have their manic moments, and they all seem to have some form of "ass-mode" where they can really just be a total ass and seem fine with it... but overall they aren't dangerous. You can feed them. They probably won't bite.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

We are scary only when we think that the situation requires it. So be careful of the settings you put your ENTPs in.

We don't like to scare people for the sake of it. We d pretty much prefer to chill out


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

4th : 

Don't put your ENTP against the wall.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

WikiRevolution said:


> 4th :
> 
> Don't put your ENTP against the wall.


Unless you have good balance and are prepared to fuck in a standing position.


----------

